# Recommend a Starter Spray Gun Set



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Just starting to get into building a body/neck from scratch, but for the past year I've been having a lot of fun taking old cheap guitars and modding/setting them up. 

I have a few that are ready for re-painting and until now have been rattle-canning them, but would like to look into spray guns. Garage should be cleared out and setup this year (finally... like an episode of hoarders in there) and I have a 27gal 3HP compressor, so would like to get more into painting with some gravity fed guns.

Some decent priced ones at places like Princess Auto and Cdn Tire... and I'm a firm believer in cheap isn't always bad, but I also know that sometimes cheap is crap. 

I'd like to get a pair, one for paint and one for clear. I guess replaceable nozzles? because from my understanding you need different ones for paint, metallic paint, clear, stains, etc...

Looking at a budget setup... wondering if anyone with experience had some insight on what to get, avoid, or maybe has a "cheap" set themselves that they recommend?

HVLP Gravity Feed Paint Spray Gun | Princess Auto


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

If you have a compressor, you can get kits at Canadian Tire/Princess Auto that have several tools in them. The kit I bought had 2 spray guns, a small fine detail one and a bigger 'broad brush stroke' sprayer.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Which one did you get? I've got a sale watch on that Mastercraft kit... but reviews are pretty 50/50 if I recall correctly. Then again, reviews for stuff like that are hard to put faith in, never know if they're comparing to a professional gun, or just don't know how to use it properly.

Usually that Mastercraft stuff every 2 months goes on sale, but oddly not the paint kit. Had it on a sales alert for the past 6 months. Unless their alert system is broken again. Seems to be pretty flakey.

I have a nice Aztek dual action small one still... got it over 20yrs ago when I use to airbrush pinup girls... but haven't done that in a long time. Still for smaller details I have that and a small compressor for it.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I like HVLP guns. You get less paint in the air, more paint where you want it. 

The gun I use all the time for guitars, is rather inexpensive, but it does the job better, it's lighter, and cleanup is a breeze. This is link to version being sold now, I have an older one. 
Rockler Finishing Sprayer with Spare Paint Cup and Lid
I've seen them other places by other brands, but I can't remember right now where.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I bought this but have not used it yet. For a c note you won't get much better. I've heard nothing but good things. It's low pressure so you don't need a killer compressor. 4cfm is plenty

SPRAYIT SP-33000K LVLP Gravity Feed Spray Gun Kit: Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I was lookin' on Amazon as well... Campbell Hausfeld has a 2 gun set for something like $94.

Same gun as you mentioned also has a 2 piece kit... but no case.

https://www.amazon.ca/SPRAYIT-SP-33...A1C093F65ED&psc=1&refRID=GSBCNA09TA1C093F65ED


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

THRobinson said:


> I was lookin' on Amazon as well... Campbell Hausfeld has a 2 gun set for something like $94.
> 
> Same gun as you mentioned also has a 2 piece kit... but no case.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/SPRAYIT-SP-33...A1C093F65ED&psc=1&refRID=GSBCNA09TA1C093F65ED


That kit includes a pressure regulator. That's important if your compressor doesn't have one built into it. You'll need about 25 to 40 PSI air pressure


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Built in luckily... Also bought a filter for it. Would need a decent drier though if using paint. Mostly need a set of guns/nozzles that can go from metal flake to thick primer to lacquers, stains, etc...

The Campbell Hausfeld at least has some YouTube reviews... Those are usually helpful.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Starts on about the spray-it around the 9 minute mark


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Gotta love the reviews on YouTube. 

Brad Angove has a channel on YouTube for painting guitars, and Canadian so often mentions equipment he gets at Canadian Tire and such, which is great. Had a vid I watched last night about starter guns and mentioned the MasterCraft and the Campbell Hausfeld guns. 

Luckily not in a rush at all... can do a bit more debating. But all seem like decent options.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

knight_yyz said:


> I bought this but have not used it yet. For a c note you won't get much better. I've heard nothing but good things. It's low pressure so you don't need a killer compressor. 4cfm is plenty
> 
> SPRAYIT SP-33000K LVLP Gravity Feed Spray Gun Kit: Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement



I bought this last summer and used it to spray a Gibson LPJ I refinished. It works well, and I used a small nail gun compressor with it. The bottle for the paint is small, but on a guitar you won’t empty it at all. 
Get an in-line pressure regulator and a water trap. Keep the little hole in the lid clear and not clogged with dry paint! It won’t spray if that little hole is plugged!


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks... it does look good... again I'm not in a rush, new TV comes first, but gives me time to debate between it and the 2-gun Campbell Hausfeld kits I see in Amazon.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

So what are you spraying with the sp-33000? More I read, the lvlp guns are no good for metallics...


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

BriteTone instrument finish


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Reviews seem good for that gun as a finishing gun, but from what I'm reading, to do metallic you need an HVLP gun... though for the amount needed on one guitar, it may be better to get NAPA/Ideal Supply to mix a spray can of metallic for painting, and just use the gun for primer and clear. I'd imagine getting metallic (or any colour) made for you would result in enough paint to do 3-4 guitars with. Unless mixed for a rattle can of course.

I'll likely get that Sprayit 33000... reviews seem pretty good. Got it on the watch list... just waiting for it to be on sale. Can't really use it until Spring anyways.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

That Amazon one people have mentioned, has dropped 17%... if anyone is watching this thread and also looking for a spray gun.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

THRobinson said:


> Reviews seem good for that gun as a finishing gun, but from what I'm reading, to do metallic you need an HVLP gun... though for the amount needed on one guitar, it may be better to get NAPA/Ideal Supply to mix a spray can of metallic for painting, and just use the gun for primer and clear. I'd imagine getting metallic (or any colour) made for you would result in enough paint to do 3-4 guitars with. Unless mixed for a rattle can of course.
> 
> I'll likely get that Sprayit 33000... reviews seem pretty good. Got it on the watch list... just waiting for it to be on sale. Can't really use it until Spring anyways.


The local automotive places will also put paint into rattle cans for you.
SO for the occasional metallic that might be the way to go.

Nathan


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Ya... been doing that until now. Actually just ordered some '54 VW Beetle Icelandic Green. Looks _really _close to Fender's Antique Olive, if not exactly what they use.

But... primers, and nitro clears, maybe even stains... figured long run may be time to get one. Plus, my truck needs some work. That's where I'm more concerned with the sprayer being able to handle it. But... hard to say... when people say metallic, they may mean the larger flake metallics.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I’ve got a $40 critter sprayer that uses mason jars.
It works but I wouldn’t recommend it lol

I use it for shellac and em6000 - I do a lot of hand sanding.

Definitely following along.

Nathan


----------

